# IBS and Rectal Ache



## Stephie (Mar 14, 2012)

I am a 35 year old, healthy female but I've been having an ache in my rectum since last summer. I saw a GI and he ordered that I have had a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with internal hemorrhoids and mild IBS. I kind of already knew I had IBS but the diagnosis helped. I've always considered that I had a very sensitive digestive track and it explained a lot of things. But this still doesn't explain the rectal ache that I have.My general doctor then ordered a tailbone x-ray and a lower spinal MRI and everything looked fine. I also had a pelvic ultrasound and only some small, simple cysts were found less than 4cm. However, the rectal aching persists off and on. It doesn't bother me every day but some weeks it is everyday and it is exacerbated by sitting for longer periods. I also feel as though sometimes the pain radiates up over the top of my left buttock. While the pain is manageable (and responds well to heat), it continues to worry me. If all those tests are clear, I feel as though I shouldn't be worried, but I am. What could be causing this on again/off again ache in my rectum? I don't have any issues with having bowel movements, I manage my IBS with exercise, lots of water, and fiber. The ache isn't made worse by having to have a BM either. I just need some answers or ideas of what to try next.Could this ache/sensitivity be a part of my IBS? I've read about proctalgia fugax and I don't believe that is my issue since this isn't intense as PF sounds like. I'm just tired of feeling like this and then worrying about it. I know I have the internal hemorrhoids and keep reading that they don't cause pain, but do they for other people? Mine only bleed sporadically and are not prolapsed. Anyone else have this with their IBS?


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Stephie said:


> I am a 35 year old, healthy female but I've been having an ache in my rectum since last summer. I saw a GI and he ordered that I have had a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with internal hemorrhoids and mild IBS. I kind of already knew I had IBS but the diagnosis helped. I've always considered that I had a very sensitive digestive track and it explained a lot of things. But this still doesn't explain the rectal ache that I have.My general doctor then ordered a tailbone x-ray and a lower spinal MRI and everything looked fine. I also had a pelvic ultrasound and only some small, simple cysts were found less than 4cm. However, the rectal aching persists off and on. It doesn't bother me every day but some weeks it is everyday and it is exacerbated by sitting for longer periods. I also feel as though sometimes the pain radiates up over the top of my left buttock. While the pain is manageable (and responds well to heat), it continues to worry me. If all those tests are clear, I feel as though I shouldn't be worried, but I am. What could be causing this on again/off again ache in my rectum? I don't have any issues with having bowel movements, I manage my IBS with exercise, lots of water, and fiber. The ache isn't made worse by having to have a BM either. I just need some answers or ideas of what to try next.Could this ache/sensitivity be a part of my IBS? I've read about proctalgia fugax and I don't believe that is my issue since this isn't intense as PF sounds like. I'm just tired of feeling like this and then worrying about it. I know I have the internal hemorrhoids and keep reading that they don't cause pain, but do they for other people? Mine only bleed sporadically and are not prolapsed. Anyone else have this with their IBS?


Hi Stephie We're currently discussing this issue on the tenesmus/urgency post above yours. We seem to suffer the same. I too was diagnosed with internal hemmorhoids 9-10 years ago. Yes, they certainly do cause pain. I know that i have screamed, cried and crawled on all fours when mine have flared up. I think my IBS has also caused the proctalgia fugax, sometimes i wake in the night in absolute agony for about 20 minutes. The rectal pain/ache is quite a common issue. Pip x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Some IBS'ers have visceral hypersensitivity... Sorry you are both suffering with this.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I definitely get this! Though I'm paranoid its something worse my doctor doesn't seem concerned at all despite me mentioning it and so I have had to put it down to the IBS. I get very random pains all over my abdomen to be honest that have no explanation. Though I know now that I have an epigastric hernia I have no clue whether these random tenderness/pains are made worse by my IBS.But yeah, rectal ache, deep ache around my tailbone and buttocks ESPECIALLY when sitting and laying down.. I get this every day.oh and I did have external hemmorhoids.. am I right in thinking once they shrink they turn into internal hemmorhoids? they're really really small now but I wouldn't have thought this would cause any problems.


----------



## Stephie (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone! This makes me feel better that I'm not crazy. As much as you read about IBS online and the symptoms, this kind of stuff NEVER shows up on official lists of symptoms. And like you said, the doctor didn't seem the least bit concerned. Obviously, having a clear colonoscopy, MRI and ultrasound helps too, but it just leaves you wondering. I just wish that sitting for long periods some days wasn't so painful. I think I've come to realize since my IBS diagnosis how sensitive I am to any pain/changes in my body that might not trouble most people. I will have to go and check the other thread.


----------

